# Offshore Angler Seafire



## cartersurffisher926 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not new to shark fishing from surf but I am new to using conventional reels for it and I was thinking about buying the offshore angler seafire rod and reel combo on bass pro. Its a conventional reel that hold about 325 yards of 80lb mono and 1130 yards of 100lb braid. It had 44lb of drag and a recovery of 29.5 inches. The rod is 6'6" composite blank and 80-130lb class. Before I buy it I was wondering if anybody has used it or has any suggestions for other reels, and I am fishing on a little bit of a budget.

Heres the link if you don't know what I'm talking about.

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-SeaFire-Conventional-Rod-and-Reel-Combo/product/2263346/


----------



## cartersurffisher926 (Mar 27, 2015)

by the way it's the one on the very bottom thats for 139.99$


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

I can't speak for that rod and reel as I have never used it, but I have a shark setup for sale that is more commonly used from the shores around here.

I have a Penn 6/0 on a boat rod that I would sell for $125. 

If you are interested shoot me a PM with you number and I will send you pictures. It is used but in great shape.

Joe


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd stick with a brand that has a proven history, like Penn or Shimano. Maybe look at used Penn Senators.


----------

